# Rap/Hip-Hop/R&B



## Momoharu (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, please tell me I'm not the only one on a Pokemon forum that listens to rap/hip-hop/R&B and actually likes it.  It's happened waaay too many times to count.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 20, 2009)

Of course not, I love the Pokerap!


----------



## Zuu (Jun 20, 2009)

I enjoy some rap. Definitely not all of it. Lil Jon is alright. I don't know any underground artists or anything.


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 20, 2009)

The Roots are pretty damn good.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jun 20, 2009)

Well.. Firstly, ALL -commercial- rap _sucks._ You know the deal - major record deals, smutty associations, fake attitudes and lining the aisles of Best Buy. There's a reason most people are turned off the genre when the common association is the likes of 50 Cent.
Myself, I usually find myself fairly turned off - but there are exceptions and I listen to and enjoy a good number of hip-hop songs which I find exceptionally good - For example.
I'd say I wouldn't call myself a -fan- of the genre, but I don't blindly hate it.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 20, 2009)

i like dj shadow. he's pretty amazing.

..other than that, i'm fairly out of the loop when it comes to hip-hop.


----------



## Erif (Jun 20, 2009)

You guys suck >.<

Yeah, i listen to both rap and hip-hop, love 'em both. Some of my favorites are The Fugees, Flobots, Lupe Fiasco, Mos Def, Nas, Kanye West, etc. Lil Wayne's coo. Run DMC is alright. I also like Nas a lot.

...

Did I say I liked Nas a lot? Cause I really like Nas a lot.

Edit: and don't even get me started on R&B/Funk. I love the classics: Earth Wind & Fire, Marvin Gaye, Al Green, Michael Jackson (or is that R&B?...), Funkadelic Parliament, Rick James, The Temptations, _The Time_.... lots of old school shit.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 21, 2009)

Erif said:


> You guys suck >.<
> 
> Yeah, i listen to both rap and hip-hop, love 'em both. Some of my favorites are The Fugees, Flobots, Lupe Fiasco, Mos Def, Nas, Kanye West, etc. Lil Wayne's coo. Run DMC is alright. I also like Nas a lot.
> 
> ...


Yay, another Kanye/Fiasco fan.  Wayne's alright, yeah.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 23, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> The Roots are pretty damn good.


Roots, Nas, Aesop Rock are my favourites to be honest.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with the old-school rap, but I know some guys who really like The Roots.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 4, 2009)

Mostly 2Pac here, I also enjoy some stuff by Kanye West and Scarface.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 4, 2009)

Anything crunk, really.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 8, 2009)

I listen to most kinds of music, so the answer here is a yes.


----------

